# Solved: What causes "&amp" and "&nbsp"?



## PINKY37 (May 29, 2014)

I'm new to this so but can anyone tell me what causes and how to get rid of "&amp" and "&nbsp". They just recently started showing up on my MAC. They appear many times on the same page, no matter where I navigate to, and sometimes they appear as if they are a film or transparency that is over the top of the page I am on.

My browser is Firefox. Does anyone know what this is or what is causing it and how do I stop it. Thanks for any help but please don't be to technical, I'm a novice!!!

It is not on every site but keeps me from working "TRICARE FOR LIFE WEB" & local "Patient Connection" for Medical Web Site (PEACE HEALTH) used for Bellingham, WA.


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

they are spaces and i think ampersands. when you type those things into a box on a web browser, sometimes they can execute code when they are valid operators, like special characters: %&"; and the like. so when the html has been blocked from code execution, it replaces the character with the html equivilent. you can find a list of them here. i don't think there is a way to stop them. try another browser or log in from a different computer to see if the problem is just with a specific one. i will try to think of something.


----------



## PINKY37 (May 29, 2014)

Found most of my problem was Firefox. I am using Safari now and don't see same problem.


----------

